
Naomi Klein argues climate change is a battle between capitalism and the planet - firstprimate
http://www.irishtimes.com/opinion/naomi-klein-argues-climate-change-is-a-battle-between-capitalism-and-the-planet-1.2647166
======
fithisux
Totally agree

